# Wpa not enough entropy at boot (Solved)

## Logicien

I have a lack of entropy that Hostapd tell me at boottime. I tried to use the clrndg daemon to generate entropy at boot, it's seem's to work but make my processor go to high temperature. What else can I do? Try an other daemon?

----------

## hdcg

Hi,

in case your mainboard has a TPM module, you can use this with rngd directly.

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## Logicien

Hi hdcg,

I change clrndg for audio-entropyd daemon who give the entropy needed by Hostapd to with little use of processor ressources.

----------

